# Router Table for DeWalt DW618 combo kit



## kascoop

Hubby has the Dewalt DW618pk combo pack. Need suggestions as to what router table will work with this and also a decent one. They do not sell DeWalt tables locally. Was thinking of Rockler, Bosch, or Benchdog or any other decent suggestion...

Although building one is preferable I'd like to purchase.

Thanks


----------



## woodman42

Welcome to the site kascoop!
Most router tables come with a plate that have the correct mounting holes for a wide variety of routers.
If your husband has a large enough table saw you might also consider a table extension with a router lift. I have one and it works really well for me.


----------



## jeepme79

I have the same Router kit, and after shopping around quite a bit, have decided on the Bosch RA1181 table from Home Depot. It may not be the best out there, but for the price, it works for me.


----------



## aclose

i have the DeWalt 618 Router :smile: 
it will fit any router table with a plate made for the standard Porter Cable routers. Porter Cable appears to be the industry standard when looking for plates, tables, lifts, etc.
hopefully that helps.


----------



## Doug5590

kascoop said:


> Hubby has the Dewalt DW618pk combo pack. Need suggestions as to what router table will work with this and also a decent one. They do not sell DeWalt tables locally. Was thinking of Rockler, Bosch, or Benchdog or any other decent suggestion...
> 
> Although building one is preferable I'd like to purchase.
> 
> Thanks


Go to Rockler woodworking web site they have tables and plates for the DeWalt DW618 combo I just got one and was looking for the same thing. Thay have store in most large citys and a great web site.


----------



## Chuck havers

i have the Dewalt DW618 router and the Bosch RA1181 router table. I followed the directions to mount the fixed base router on the table, it showed using Hole pattern B, mounting type 1 but the holes for the #8 screws did not line up, did you have the same problem and any thoughts to correct it?


----------



## hawkvtx

I have the same combo kit and was searching for a table as well. As a novice wasn't sure what to get even though I looked at options from most of the sites and manufacturers listed above. Then I found a Ryobi router table with router at a pawn shop for $100. So this worked out well for me. The Ryobi table is just so-so and could use a new plate, the fence kinda sucks too but the router that was already mounted is great, (though I'm not crazy about changing bits on it). Anyway now I have two routers...my Dewalt combo that has the regular and plunge bases and the Ryobi. So I don't have to mount and then remount the router depending on the use. Might be worth looking into. Check your local pawn shops or even Craigs list and ebay and you might luck up.


----------

